# Sentra 04 will not go past 2000 RPM



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

Im not really good with cars. My girlfriends Sentra '04 1.8 is not goin over 2000 RPMs after she drove it for about 5 or 10 min.. When the car is cold it drives just fine. Its overheating to the max on the gage near speedometer with in minutes and its freezing cold outside in Chicago. Could her car overheating cause it not being able to go past 2000 RPM rite on the line? (it feels like as soon as its on 2000 RPM line she just takes the foot of the gas and then presses it again and whn it hits 2000 same thing..) It does switch gears. She also drives with her gas light on all the time cuz her car wont take more then a dollar of gas without of overspilling.. oh and her heat doesnt work unless she drives on the highway for 5 or 10 min.. then it just blows hot air even when its off.

Please Help


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Not going over 2k rpms means the car is in safe mode. What codes is it throwing?


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

havent got a chance to stop by AutoZone.. not sure ill try to do that today!


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

wut does it mean safe mode? never heard about that


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Means something detrimental has failed therefore the vehicle limits itself to TRY and prevent further damage. Are you being literal when you stated that when trying to fill up the gas tank that it overspills? Like, does it literally spill over?


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

ya it depence on the gas station.. shell usually works the best it doesnt overspill it just stops every 70 cents.. and i wait for a couple seconds and put around 70 cents more.. some other gas stations it litery over fills and spills out on the ground.. someone on here had the same problem and they said to take off the vent thats connected to the gas tank and let it soak in DW40 cuz i guess it gets stuck and the car thinks that its full


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

something like that happened to me last week... my car wasn't going over 2,000 rpms and i was pushing the pedal to the max, the car was going like 10 mph... ANd to make long story short, was the throttle...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it could be several things... sensors to a plugged cat, read the codes and go from there. Yeah the limited 2000 rpms sounds like the car is in fail safe mode, it lets you limp the car home.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

RiSKY said:


> Im not really good with cars. My girlfriends Sentra '04 1.8 is not goin over 2000 RPMs after she drove it for about 5 or 10 min.. When the car is cold it drives just fine. Its overheating to the max on the gage near speedometer with in minutes and its freezing cold outside in Chicago. Could her car overheating cause it not being able to go past 2000 RPM rite on the line? (it feels like as soon as its on 2000 RPM line she just takes the foot of the gas and then presses it again and whn it hits 2000 same thing..) It does switch gears. She also drives with her gas light on all the time cuz her car wont take more then a dollar of gas without of overspilling.. oh and her heat doesnt work unless she drives on the highway for 5 or 10 min.. then it just blows hot air even when its off.
> 
> Please Help


not going over 2000 is probably safe mode, stoping every 70 cents is probably your vent control valve, and those cars have a problem with their head gasket blowing out which could cause your over heating. but i need your codes to be sure


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry havent got a chance to go here for a while.. but ya wut it was is No Coolant.. lol oooops


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RiSKY said:


> sorry havent got a chance to go here for a while.. but ya wut it was is No Coolant.. lol oooops


That would explain the over-heating, what about the overspill of gas. I think RB24 is right about that issue being the Vent Control Valve attached to your vapor canister - I had same problem with my 04.


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

yea with overspilling.. i had to take off the air sensor that goes into the gas tank behind the rear left wheel and WD-40 it and then move it up and down a couple times.. put it back on prob. fixed =] idk wut did the dealership wanned to charge $400.00 for??? took me 30 min and $0.00.. I just posted a new thread with new problems im having.. if you wanna take a look mayb you know wut could that be

Thanks


----------



## Xolos9 (Oct 27, 2009)

I had the exact same problem with my car, when It was cold it would work fine, when the car heated up it would not rev past 2200 rpms, I have an 02 spec v so may be different. all in all it was because the MAF sensor failed and I had to buy a new one. an DO NOT buy an 80$ one off ebay they are crap. Auto zone has them for about 300, and nissan for 600.... good luck


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

And I will tell you from working at a dealer, aftermarket parts for Nissan is a big no-no. They are junk.


----------



## Xolos9 (Oct 27, 2009)

NALtech said:


> And I will tell you from working at a dealer, aftermarket parts for Nissan is a big no-no. They are junk.


I am learning that now, Im ganna bite the bullet and buy the 600$ MAF from Nissan, Im still having problems with mine


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I HATE OEM parts with a passion. BUT with Nissan it is OEM or nothing.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Xolos9 said:


> I am learning that now, Im ganna bite the bullet and buy the 600$ MAF from Nissan, Im still having problems with mine


You can get a factory reman (pt#1611K-AE01BRE) for $193 or online for about $145, I think there is a core of $60... cant remember. But you may still have to go thru a re-learn process


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Xolos9 said:


> I am learning that now, Im ganna bite the bullet and buy the 600$ MAF from Nissan, Im still having problems with mine


sorry i havent been on in a while. i dont know if you already got it but i can sell you a brand new factory maf with warranty for $431.24 plus shipping.




SPEEDO said:


> You can get a factory reman (pt#1611K-AE01BRE) for $193 or online for about $145, I think there is a core of $60... cant remember. But you may still have to go thru a re-learn process


that is a throttle body. i can sell it factory reman for $125.05 plus core and shipping. core is $40


----------

